# My Three Legged Cat



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

She's a beautiful looking cat. Is she as soft as she looks?

Rick


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Beautiful, and lucky to have someone to care as much as ya'll did and invest so much $$$$$ in saving his life.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

That's a GReat looking cat. We would have some,but Lee is allergic to them.She gets a nasty rash.
Jack found an abandoned kitten and brought it home to us.He treated it like it was his own pet.We tried to keep it,but Lee was miserable with a rash all over. We gave it to a friend across the street,Jack would visit almost everyday and play with it.
Shane


----------



## ciaraz (Dec 30, 2005)

Does it affect Fuzz's walking anyhow?

p.s looks lovely and soft!


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Fuzz is as soft he looks - very silky feel underhand. He is extremely clean about himself. His walking is affected - he walks rather slowly with his butt up in the air a bit. He can move much better on carpet and grass than on the hardwood floors. He can run surprisingly fast and can really zip up stairs (I call him Swifty Cat when he runs up the steps). He LOVES to be carried as much as he can possibly con me into carrying him. I am concerned about his weight. He has packed on the lard this winter and I have to figure out how to get some weight off him.

Thanks for your comments, everyone!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

He really is beautiful. So REGAL looking! 

I also would be concerned about his weight though. Hmmm.... how would you get a cat to exercise? I think that's the million dollar question. They only do what they want!!!:lol:


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Laser pointers. Also works on cocker spaniels


----------



## Adriwise_Gamgee (Nov 30, 2005)

OMG!!! He's a bee-U-T-full boy!!!!

:heartbeat


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Dilligas said:


> Laser pointers. Also works on cocker spaniels


Just don't point it at their eyes.

Dilligas - glad you found something to keep the little rugrat busy! :lol:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I've never had a laser pointer myself. But my sister used to have one and would play with her cat with it. It was hillarious. The cat was so big and lazy all the time, but she's start bouncing that little red light around the room and the cat just got wild.


----------



## Chloe's Mommy (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad to meet a fellow three-legged catter..... I'm not really a 'cat person' (allergies), though I love all animals. We were living in the country and one day in January, when it was about -30C, we heard a meow coming from our garage. My husband went out and there was a white cat freezing, with only 3 legs. It appeared someone loved the cat as the rear leg was missing right from the socket, so it was surgically removed. We took the cat in and posted signs, but no one came to claim him. Spring came and we were overrun with mice that year. Low and behold, Sassy ended up being the best mouser I have ever seen. ALL mice were gone within 2 weeks, along with a few gophers. I owe Sassy everything for getting rid of the mice. We live in the city now, but Sassy has a forever home with us. But I believe that I am single handedly keeping the allergy pill companies in business.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh, that is a great story. I am so glad you kept her even if you do have to take pills for allergy to her. These rescues are special.


----------



## LuvOllie (Jan 5, 2006)

He looks so much like my Willie!!! Willie has more white in the face but that same soft (incredibly soft) lush hair!!! And Willie too has packed on the weight this winter.. I am using a diet of mostly can food (more meat..less filler) besides hard food I recently found out has addicting additives that makes cats want to eat all the time. Plus he is not free feeding any more.. So far it is a very slow process.. but we will see.. I love your wife's choosing of the name Fuzz.. Willie came from "will he" stay or "will he" go.. Nada from "Not a" chance I could bring her home to "not a" chance was I listening.. Muzby is another kitten we have.. I believe he is becoming a permenant fixture.. Muzby came from "must be" crazy to bring another in!!:wavey:


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

It's nice to read all the comments and additional stories. Thanks for your comments, everyone! Fuzz is just a delight and is a true gift in my life!

It's fun to have a name that comes about due to circumstances or appearance. One of Fuzz's sisters (given away by our tenant after we had her spaded, but that's another story) was a dark brown cat with a tan tip on her tail, thus she was known as "Tipper." Another sister was, and still is, the first cat to come out of the barn when we arrive at the barn, so she was named "Greeter." Another boy cat zipped all over the place as fast as he could go, so we called him "Zoomer."


----------



## LuvOllie (Jan 5, 2006)

Loving those names!!!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

That is such a cute cat. Thank you for sharing your story with us. That cat is amazing


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

He is Stunning. I too never cared for cats until we got ours. I was always more of a dog person because I was allergic to cats and was actually kind of afraid of them and now I trust mine completely.We have 2 Cats 1 belongs to me and 1 to my Husband. They love everybody and are very affecionate but Cody has always been my Baby. He climbs on my chest at night and sleeps on my pillow, something he never does with my husband. He likes to sit on the edge of the tub and talk to me while Itake a bath. It is so sweet I just pray he does not fall in!


----------



## Ozzie's Mama (Jul 16, 2006)

I also thought laser light toys were intended for cats... until I saw my 70 lb. Ozzie crashing into walls chasing the light. I quickly realized they are better suited to golden retrievers!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

We also have a millenium cat that came to us from a stray pregnant mom. (You can see a pic of him on my blog) He stays in shape from Booker chasing him many times a day lol


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

gorgeous cat! and very lucky you are so generous with your checking account!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Not only is Fuzz beautiful, he is one lucky cat. I understand saving animals....have been there. Look how he changed your mind about cats! Fuzz definitely had a plan. What a wonderful story. From the barn to king of the castle......you cared enough to save this regal beauty. Hurray for Fuzz! Thanks for sharing your story. I always love happy endings!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I am still thinking*

of adopting another cat.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

That is such a beautiful story. I have a cat... and I wouldn't trade her for the world... she can be sooo sweet (even if she also has the devil in her lol). My aunt has a miniature poodle that was attacked by a giant dog. Her dog (named Angle) was litterally ripped almost completely down the middle. She rushed her into the vet (b/c we all know that there are no bounds too great to cross by us pet owners), and she had litterally hundreds of staples to hold her back together. She is now 100% better and even more the love of my aunt's life~!


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

He is gorgeous!!! Cats do seem to gravitate to those who aren't fans. My Dad doesn't care for long haired cats, but my long haired one is the first to plant herself in his lap when he comes over.


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh he is just beautiful  .....I use to have one with his coloring and coat and he was the best cat.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> Not only is Fuzz beautiful, he is one lucky cat. I understand saving animals....have been there. Look how he changed your mind about cats! Fuzz definitely had a plan. What a wonderful story. From the barn to king of the castle......you cared enough to save this regal beauty. Hurray for Fuzz! Thanks for sharing your story. I always love happy endings!


Ditto on all you said, couldn't of said it any better.


----------

